# Doctor, help my aquascape



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I want to destroy the monotony in my aquascape.At the same time I would like NOT to buy any more plants and to move as little plants as possible.

Give me a tip that would make my plant arrangement an aquascape

This is the aquarium on January 9









And this is my aquariu today (March 4)










The plants are Alternathera reickii;Bacomba caroliniana ;Cabomba caroliniana ;Ceratopteris thalictroides;Cryptocoryne crispatula ;Cryptocoryne ponterdifolia; Cryptocoryne petchi;Echinodorus martii;Echinodorus amazonicus; Echinodorus osiris;Hygrophila angustifolia
Hygrophila corybosa; Hygrophila polysperma; Hygrophila polysperma sunset
Hygrophila difformis; Lilaeopsis brasiliensis;Marsilea sp.;Nymphea lotus var rumbra;Rotala indica/rotundifolia;Vallisneria Americana

So if you have an idea just post it


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I think that it looks awesome, very natural looking. If it were me I would change three minor things: 1. Trim the plants a bit 2. Add one or two red plants 3. Add some middle ground plants. It seems that the plants jump from the foreground to the background.

I don't really know why you are even asking questions in here since this tank looks very nice.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You might consider some wood and more rock to anchor your design.
This part will stay the same while the plants grow around it. 
so this way, your design is not soley dependent on the plants and trimming.

It's also less work to maintain.

Below is an idea and it leaves the foreground open that a local member had me redo.

It's just some small pieces of wood, some ferns, mosses, Anubias etc attached to wood, the substrate is simply plain sand, nothing special.

I used small stones and then tied them with moss with some string. These are places along the front as a boder.

I used larger rocks to postion the driftwood in the right spots.
Then placed ferns and anubias to hide the rocks and make it look like it's all one piece of driftwood.

This is just one idea.
You can go a more dutch style and maintain nice ordered groups and trim the plants more often also.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would think fewer species of plants might help it be more of a cohesive design.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll just go with plantbrains suggestions and add some driftwoog and rocks to make it look more natural. other than that th atank looks very good as it is.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

dukydaf said:


> Give me a tip that would make my plant arrangement an aquascape
> 
> So if you have an idea just post it


From your picture, I would say just give your tank some kind of shape or form. By that, I mean right now the plants in your tank are all in the same height. That is one reason why it doesn't look exciting. Yes, it looks very natural, but as you asked, you wanted to aquascape it. So, a nice start is by choosing one of the three basic layout shapes; concave, convex, or triangular. The easiest route would be to trim your plants according to one of these three layouts. Go from there, and see which suits your tastes the best. It also wouldn't hurt to first draw a rough sketch, much like writing a rough draft for your paper. It will give you some visual idea on just what works for you. Good luck and hope to see the new change soon!

Oh, by the way, a good place to get your ideas kindled is by looking at TAG or even more ideas, by looking at the Aquajournal if you can get your hands on them. There are also sites where you can see Amano's works if nature aquarium is what attracts you. If you prefer a more orderly look, then go check out some Dutch set ups. They are equally impressive and attractive. Again, all of these things are just there to give you some idea.

Save all your plants because you never know if you will use them someday.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*midground*

Your tank needs a midground to give it more depth. Tom is right, some wood or rock is the best way to add some dpeth to your aquascape. You need to trim the plats to give the layout some shape. Not just have them all the same height. I would yank everything, lay a hardscape then replant around it. Best way to do it. MY .02.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*I came up with an idea*

I forgot to to mention that my aquarium is a 65g (48*18*18 inches)

Thanks to you all helping me to get back down to the basic thing.After much struggle with myself I choosed to use the Concave layout.

Here is what i want to do









The pink spots show the focal points. One will be dne with Nymphea lotus and the other with echinodorus ozelot(the righ one)
The green V shows the general shape.The red lines show the the shape of the group.The yelloow arrows show the direction of the aquascape

In the back it will be dived from left to right in this dimensions 14-8-26.

The foreground plants will be: lilaeopsis in the right part, java moss in the center, marsilea in the right, acicularis in the back
Echinodorus amazonicus will stay in the left front corner

HOw to arange the two groups of plants and the rocks and wood is still a mistery to me but i have to finish it until tommorow
HELP


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*wood*

depends on what shape the wood is. I like to have plants between the rocks (perhaps the lileopasis)...gives it a natural look. I think the wood in the midground works best. You can even attach moss to it if you want to soften the look but either way it could work. Best way to get ideas is to check out other peoples tanks and get an idea of how things look. Check out the AGA contest tanks for ideas. You have a nice size tank, do it right. 
:hat:


----------



## SinSisteR (Mar 8, 2006)

Your tank is healthy and greeny. It's nice for a normal tank but it can be better. Get a bit of contour for the tank. if i were you, i would get some drift wood and make some shape and tied some moss to the wood. Make it more in depth instead of 2D. And you have too much plants inside your tank, makes it look quite a bit of messy without a theme. Make people see what you are trying to show in your design for instance, a forest, mountains, trails etc. You can get some of the ideas by looking at some of takeshi amano's tanks. The type of fish you put inside your tank also contributes to aquascaping of it, so be careful when choosing the right type of fishes to put. 

Cheers, all the best for your tank do keep us updated


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Another tip, if I didn't mention before, is to always set up your hardscape first. That means all the rocks and woods you care to add. Because they are like the backbone of your tank. They are the basis of what your layout will look like. Some choose to use all rocks, while others use nothing but woods. Still there are people who use both. So, do take a little down time to arrange what pleases you. Go to rock yard or gardens where you can find woods. 

After setting up your hardscape, you will gain a better idea of what plants would look best(to you) in it. You have many wonderful plants as well as good growths. 

Good luck and add oil(that is a Chinese expression of 'do your best')


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I like the setup named "majestic forest" in his book Aquarium Plant Paradise.
mlfishman here are some pics of my wood and rocks that i have access to.


























I will rescape tomorrow at about 2PM GMT


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok it is done. Now say what i need to move to make it good.










If anybody has something to say, say now or shut forever


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi dudykaf,

think you just scratched the surface...more wood and stones to terrace...[ careful with big stones] a little knock and ...oops.

you may want to drain water before you do major rescape...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

More Fore Ground Coverage Would Help Fill Things Out A Little, What You Have There Is Spaced Out Nicely But You Need More. The Back Drop Should Go It Is Wrinkled, Distracting It's The First Thing That Catches The Eye. The Nymphaea Zenkeri Is Nice, But I Would Move That From That Spot And Add Something Else There. Keep In Mind That Your Nymphaeas Leaves Will Reach The Surface At Some Point, It Should Be Place Somewhere It Can Be Seen And Admired.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*not bad so far*

It isnt too bad so far. I would have even added some more. at least one branchy piece running back to front (in a daigonal fashion) to add some depth. Like I said this isnt bad so far. If your satisfied so far, let things fill in a little bit and take it from there....


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

After another tree monts I re-rescaped.

No large moves but i took up some of the plants and cut them. Had some problem with my plants and alage outbreak. Now thanks to God my aquarium is almost algae free and plants are growing.

Also i canged my light i have 3*36W JBL Slar Natur (9000k) and 1 Osram daylight 1 Aqua Glo. I belive I can now grow red plants so I bought soem.You ca see they are not in very good shape but hopefully they will grow. Don't know if rotala walichii will grow nice butt..










I tested the water today with a tetra 5 in 1 test strip i have NO3-25 dGH>16 ( with ther test i obtained 4) KH 6 and PH 7.2 ( with otehr test i obtained 6.5)
4*2l DIY CO2 in an Aqua Medic Reactor M ([email protected] i added it now)
So what do u think??? )


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Looking good, did you say you were using co2 or not?


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks gr8 but things will be even better with foreground plant cover, IMHO... Glosso or HC will definately create a wonderful lawn effect and add a more refined touch to things 
Here's mine without:
http://www.danmansturf.com/bigpixt/1feb06s.htm
and the same tank with it:
http://www.danmansturf.com/bigpixt/7jun06s.htm


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*New aquascape*

The last aquascape turned out to be very crowded and with lots of plants and big echinodorus plants it has been a real challenge. After a hard summer , i decided to have a pond and a lot of my "fish time" went there, today i decided to use less plants, and use the cryptocorines that i have. Just make a nice house to my angels . And hopefully a very nice aquascape. The plants are growing but they are still small.










Please make comments and suggestions.


----------

